

WunWun, a free on-demand anything service, launches in San Francisco - intelekshual
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/30/wunwun-the-service-for-on-demand-anything-rebrands-in-time-for-san-francisco-launch/

======
theklub
Its Kozmo!
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozmo.com](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozmo.com)

and
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Dreams](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Dreams)

~~~
matznerd
It's definitely not Kozmo.com, although trying to solve the similar problem of
same day delivery. They are aware of Kozmo's shortcomings and have designed
their system without the main pitfall of Kozmo: holding inventory. I am
friends with the founders and in their office they have a Kozmo.com Delivery
bag as a reminder... The main difference is that they use brick-and-mortar
stores' existing inventory and connect it with their network of "helpers" and
add in their customer service.

~~~
samstave
Why can't they then just offer their network of "helpers" as a service to any
brick-and-mortar store for in-town delivery.

Rather than waiting for a consumer to say they want something from store X --
go to store-x and have them whitelabel the personal delivery service right in
their website.

So I go to store X, buy product Y and wunwun is the glue that gets it to me.

I don't even need to know who wunwun is... but then when I get my thing from
Store X delivered to me, a little card says ___" Want your own personal
delivery service? Call WUNWUN and we will get you what you need, whenever and
wherever you need it, all starting at just $10!"_ __

------
jack-r-abbit
Title of HN post: WunWun, a free on-demand anything service, launches in San
Francisco

FTA: _For a courier service (delivering something or performing a task without
a purchase), WunWun charges $10. If you ask for a special request like waiting
in line for cronuts or at Madison Square Shake Shack for a shake, WunWun will
add an extra $15 for every hour of waiting (after the first twenty minutes of
waiting) in line._

Maybe I'm confused but that doesn't sound free to me. What am I missing?

~~~
nlh
I _think_ the idea is if you buy something, they don't charge for delivery
since their plan is to sell your data (i.e. if you order an Oral-B toothbrush,
they won't charge but they may give you an ad/offer to buy a SoniCare for X$).
The $10/$15 charge looks like a fee if there is no retail purchase (tasks,
waiting in line, etc.), hence no opportunity to advertise.

~~~
jboy55
I hope this isn't true, because there is no way that info is worth $10.
Perhaps, if they got you on a telemarketing call, and read you 5-10 minutes of
upsells, that could approach being worth $10 to a marketer. My guess is its
'free' until their VC money starts running short.

This reminds me of an exchange long ago over the 'Safeway Club Card' I had
with a coworker. He said they could afford the deals because they sold my
info. I told him I didn't give them my real info, so they got nothing. But the
reality is closer to that Manufacturers have to pay to have their items on the
Club Card, the info collected is pretty much used to determine 'unique users'.

------
jarin
I wonder if the name is a reference to the Game of Thrones character (a giant
that is itself a reference to Phil Simms).

~~~
wutbrodo
Per the article, it stands for "What you want, when you need".

~~~
twic
That could have been wyn-wyn.

------
cubitesystems
So it is a Sanfran-scale?

------
jianelli
Congrats wunwun!

